# What Camera?



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

hi guys,

I'm after a new Digital Camera as i am fed up with my mobile phone letting me down on details where the lighting's dodgy and the digi cam i have at the moment is a crappy 3.2 Mega Pixel  lol.

I have absolutely noooo idea about cameras but all i know is i'd like to spend around £100/150 tops on one as it will basically be used for the write ups of our details and general pic taking of cars/defects etc etc..

if anyone could recommend one/some for me then that would be great 

maybe something like this, is it any good?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CASIO-8-1MP-E...1QQihZ008QQcategoryZ31388QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Tone (Oct 25, 2005)

I've used the Fuji F10 and can only say good things about it. Battery lasts for ages and has some manual settings as well as auto. The newer F11 and F30 are even better.

http://www.steves-digicams.com/
http://www.dpreview.com/

For reviews


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

what sorta price are we looking for those mate?


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

Can't go wrong with the Casio's clark.


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Perhaps look at a second hand Fuji S5000 or S5500?

Nice camera, loads of features and extremely versatile!


----------



## barrett (Jun 25, 2006)

The Casio Exilm cameras are very good. But I have always felt that the photos taken using a sony (cybershot i think the model is) or canon ixus are always better. They just appear sharper and brighter and the colours seem a bit more alive.


----------



## cravensmythe (May 26, 2006)

I bought an exilim as they seem to have the best battery life of all the camera's I checked and that to me was quite important as I often forget to charge the thing and previous camera was always flat when I came to need it. 

The pictures always seem pretty darn good, and with 8.1MP it certainly wont be a problem.

As others have said though, there are always others that exceed in different ways. My colleages have all bought the panasonic lumix jobs as the have exceptional lens focal distances i.e. they fit alot more into the picture at close distances, not quite fish eye but good. I think they come down to about 25mm which I know most compact digitals do not.

I am not a camera expert, and am just a humble point and click gadget lover so if I have described the close up'ness of the lumix wrong I apologise


----------



## bigal76 (Aug 15, 2006)

For compacts, I still love Canons. The Powershot series work really well. I also like that they use 2 AA's, so if your rechargeables go flat the day you're detailing a Veyron - you can just chuck some alkalines in and still get the results.

Check out this site - you can compare 3 or 4 cameras features at a time, and (usually) find an in-depth review of them all.

www.dpreview.com

Also - unless you're planning on getting an A3 print of a photo, you really don't need anything above 4 or 5 megapixels - so some shops still have older models, without as many megapixels, but may be better with its low light focus, light meter etc.

Cheers


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Have a look at the Fuji Finepix F30 (£150ish). Read great things about this compact, very good low light pic quality at high ISOs and excellent battery life.

Or Lumixs for the Leica lens.


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

see here:

http://www.detailingworld.com/showthread.php?t=20433

Sony W50 from amazon, its great. took some pics with it round the house so far and seems to be great with bad lighting too.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Cheers guys, i'll have a look at all those suggestions


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Just noticed Macro are doing the Sony Cyber Shot S500 (6.0 MP) for £60 + VAT, that'll probably do a point and click guy like me


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I was recommended this by alot of people on here.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fuji-FinePi...1_3/203-9413369-2790326?ie=UTF8&s=electronics

Fantastic value and well pleased with it. I just point and shoot on the auto settings but you can do so much more if you want to.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

And remember the megapixel size is nothing to do with the pic quality. This takes far better pics than my previous 8.2mp


----------

